# Suggestion on Automated storage systems



## brawn (Sep 23, 2016)

My business partner also runs an engine oil and toolkits distribution unit. He is going to renovate the warehouse and add new features for storage and easy operation. He asked me to help him gather intel on top notch storage systems. I searched online and came across an article on Automated storage and retrieval systems and their benefits.  http://www.pentalift.com/blog/benefits-of-automated-storage-and-retrieval-systems/ He had issues with keeping track of his inventory in the past and he has been telling he needs a better solution. I would like to know whether investing in automated storage systems can improve the business. Will it the cost of operation exceeds the income? Do regular storage units uses automated systems?
I'd like your suggestions and advice. 

Thanks in advance.


----------

